# 15kw Generator



## jamepc (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello,
I have a 15kw PTO generator. The largest outlet on it is 50 amps, then there's a smaller 30 amp. If I want to be bale to use all 15 kw when hooked to our panel (unlikely but good to be prepared), how can that be done if the larges outlet is rated for only 50 amps. I assume 150000 / 120 = 125 amps that it puts out? Or do you divide by 240 and get 62.5 amps output? Does the 50 amp outlet put out 62.5 amps per leg?
Thanks for any clarification.
James


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Assuming it's one like this: https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/65000-65999/65309.pdf

The largest outlet is capable of 50A continuous at 240V = 12KW
While the genset is capable of up to 66.7A / 16KW for a brief period and 62.5A / 15KW continuous, you're going to be limited on a single output by the onboard 50A circuit breaker, unless you wire a 60A service panel breaker directly to the generator posts to bypass it.


----------



## jamepc (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes, that's the one I have.
If I bypass the control panel and wire directly to the generator, it would seem like I would lose any voltage regulation provided by the control panel. There's a circuit board and what looks like capacitors or resistors in there. Plus there's a group of 10 or more wires coming from the generator so Id have to open that up and determine the proper connections.

Is it an option to use the existing 50A and 30A receptacles combined into a Y and run a 4ga line to the house? If the maximum 60A load is being pulled, it should pull an equal amount from each receptacle (30A from the 50A receptacle and 30A from the 30A receptacle)?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jamepc said:


> If I bypass the control panel and wire directly to the generator...


I guess I would suggest initially using the 50A outlet & breaker. If you find that you're tripping the breaker, you could just replace it with a 60A breaker. I think the outlet itself would support that additional load OK. Just make sure your wiring is capable of 60A for the length you require, probably 6 gauge or maybe even 4?


----------

